# Haben EDV Spezialisten eigentlich Sex?



## Tokko (18 Feb. 2008)

Ich hatte schon seit längerem ein Auge und andere Körperteile auf die kleine Brünette geworfen, die regelmäßig in unserer Eckkneipe neben der Musikbox saß und scheinbar zu niemandem gehörte. Als ich mich ihr jedoch in der Absicht näherte, ihr an die Wäsche zu gehen, fertigte sie mich mit dem Spruch: "Diese Datei wird bereits von einem anderen Prozess verwendet!" ab und verschwand. Ich muß in diesem Moment wohl ziemlich belämmert aus der Wäsche geschaut haben. Am Abend danach probierte ich mein Spiel bei der Blonden, die dann und wann am Billardtisch hockte. Als ich zwanglos ein Gespräch beginnen wollte, forderte sie mich auf, ihr einen Cocktail zu spendieren, dessen Preis mir die Schamesröte ins Gesicht trieb. Enttäuscht sah sie in meine Geldbörse, in der ein einsamer zerknitterter Geldschein geringen Wertes sein karges, kurzlebiges Dasein fristete. "Zu wenig Systemressourcen!", konstatierte sie kurz und ließ mich wie einen begossenen Pudel stehen. Die Dritte zeigte sich durchaus interessiert, hielt mir aber mit den Worten "Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer" einen Tampon unter die Nase. Irgendwann ging ich frustriert nach Hause. Als ich wach im Bett lag, dachte ich an Selbstbefriedigung,erinnerte mich aber rechtzeitig an die alte, goldene Regel: "Eine Datei kann nicht auf sich selbst kopiert werden!" Am nächsten Abend versuchte ich es erneut. Diesmal hielt ich mich an eine Neue, die interessiert herumsah und dann und wann einen Blick in meine Richtung riskierte. Schließlich faßte ich mir ein Herz und setzte mich zu ihr. Wir kamen ins Gespräch und sie erklärte mir freimütig und kichernd, daß es mit ihrem letzten Freund im Bett nicht so gut gelaufen war, weil er nicht das "Standardformat" verwendet hatte. Ich war bereit, aufs Ganze zu gehen. Heute wollte ich es wissen! Als wir genügend getrunken hatten, ließ ich ein Taxi rufen, hakte sie unter und schaffte es, sie in meine Wohnung zu bekommen. Kaum, daß die Tür zu war, verwandelte sich die Lady in einen Vamp, der mir, nur noch in Slip und BH gekleidet, an die Wäsche ging. Sollten heute meine Phantasien wahr werden? Sie hauchte mir ins Ohr: "Der Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden, solange 'Büstenhalter' aktiv ist. Bitte entfernen sie 'Büstenhalter!' aus dem System!". Irgendwie gelang es mir unter beständigen Stoßgebeten, den Task zu entfernen, den Blick fest auf ihre Konsole gerichtet. Die Schwerkraft hatte ihr schon übel mitgespielt und als ihre Pracht herausfiel, sagte sie scherzhaft: "Die erweiterten Attribute sind inkonsistent!". Leider hatte sie mir aufgrund exzessiven Alkoholkonsums bereits mehrmals mitgeteilt, dass ihre "Datenintegrität" gelitten hätte und weitere "Zugriffe" somit nicht möglich seien. Dann sagte sie: "Es ist ein interner Fehler aufgetreten!" und kippte einfach nach hinten. Als diese Anwendung auf Ansprache nicht mehr reagierte, rief ich ihren Taskmanager auf, in dem ich allerdings nicht mehr als die Tasks 'tiefes Atmen', 'sporadisches Seufzen' und 'gelegentliches Furzen' fand. Auch ein Neustart schlug fehl. Wieder war ein Abend verloren. Meine Laune war endgültig dahin. Aufgrund der vielen Biere gestaltete sich der Bootvorgang am nächsten Morgen entsprechend mühsam. Ich mußte zweimal meinen Speicher hochzählen und meine Erinnerung defragmetieren, bevor ich meine Grafikkarte endlich ansprechen und die Augen öffnen konnte. Sie stand bereits unter der Dusche und testete ihr wohlklingendes Soundsystem. Ich sprang auf, gewillt, sie unter der Dusche zu überraschen und mein Vorhaben von gestern Abend nachzuholen. Sie schien angenehm überrascht. Als ich endlich zur Sache kommen wollte, rutschte ich mehrmals ab und entschuldigte mich mit den Worten: "Der angebene Pfad wurde nicht gefunden!". Sie kommentierte meinen Faux-pas allerdings mit "Schwerwiegender Fehler während der Installation!". Plötzlich stieß sie mich weg, zischte "Schutzverletzung!" und "Ausnahmefehler!" und fragte mich entsetzt, ob ich nicht an Virenschutz gedacht hätte. Ich durchsuchte hektisch die Taschen meiner Hosen, meinen Badezimmerschrank, die Nachttischschublade! Nichts! Verdammt! Sie trocknete sich ab, pellte sich in die Klamotten, raunte mir ein "Die Anwendung wird aufgrund eines ungültigen Zugriffs beendet!" zu und verschwand aus meiner Wohnung. Ein paar Tage später rief ich sie an und sie schien wider Erwarten interessiert, mich zu sehen. Wir verabredeten einen Termin noch für den selben Abend. Ich verspätete mich zwar aufgrund schlechten BUS-Timings und nannte sie "Gabi" anstatt "Sabine" (für Anwendungen dieser Art hatte ich noch nie genügend Memory übrig gehabt!), sie aber strahlte mich an. Wir verbrachten einen wundervollen Abend in einem kleinen Restaurant und ich vögelte sie die darauf folgende Nacht, bis der Zieldatenträger voll war. So lief das eine ganze Weile zwischen uns: Wir trafen uns sporadisch, gingen zusammen essen und dann nahm ich sie mit zu mir, um sie nach allenRegeln der Kunst zu formatieren. (Manchmal auch gleich auf der Toilettedes Restaurants ein kurzes "Quickformat") Eines Tages jedoch teilte sie mir knapp angebunden mit, daß ich ihr nur wieder unter die Augen treten sollte, wenn ich bereit war, sie zu ehelichen. Schließlich sei die "Shareware-Zeit längst abgelaufen" und ich hätte genug Zeit gehabt, das Programm ausgiebig zu testen. Ich bestätigte mit OK, näherte mich ihr im Safe Mode, drang schließlich tief in ihre Registry ein und nur neun Monate später bekam sie einen Thread, der alle anderen Prozesse verdrängte. 

Naja, den Rest findet ihr im Bootlog.... 

..STS


----------



## Katzun (18 Feb. 2008)

bissl lang zum lesen, aber lohnt sich


----------



## SirRob1987 (19 Feb. 2008)

Wasn text... ^^


----------



## Fr33chen (19 Feb. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> bissl lang zum lesen, aber lohnt sich


*vollzustimm*, aber saugeil :3dgreat:


----------



## Q (7 Jan. 2010)

haha! :thx: für den Text. War bestimmt ganz schön viel Arbeit den in die Tastatur zu tippen


----------



## neman64 (7 Jan. 2010)

Ja mit ihrem Computer


----------



## WillyV (7 Jan. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Ja mit ihrem Computer



Meiner hat dauernd seine Tage, da läuft nix.


----------



## zu_alt (7 Jan. 2010)

hi 

thx super Text, nur bisl formatieren währ noch gut^^


----------



## neman64 (7 Jan. 2010)

WillyV schrieb:


> Meiner hat dauernd seine Tage, da läuft nix.



Du mußt dann mit ihm sex machen wenn er nicht seine Tage hat.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

